# Tips on keeping cool?



## RidingWithRuby (Apr 18, 2019)

Anyone know how to keep cool(ish) when riding? It's supposed to be hot tomorrow and I have to ride. I have two cooling towels, they help a bit. Also going to drink water like my life depends on it. Any other tips, though? I'm pretty heat-intolerant and ended up getting very lightheaded and dizzy after dismounting the first time I rode. (To be fair, it was in the 90s, possibly 100s)


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am like you; intolerant of heat. all I can offer is ride early, or very late. not much help, I know.


----------



## RidingWithRuby (Apr 18, 2019)

tinyliny said:


> I am like you; intolerant of heat. all I can offer is ride early, or very late. not much help, I know.


*looks at calendar, labeled "RIDING, 3PM"* Wellllll..... Not what I was hoping for. :'D Thank you very much, though! I wish I could. My barn is 30 minutes away, and I don't own or lease, just lessons. Riding early in morning would render me useless for the rest of the day (think limp noodle limbs, achy joints, and any injuries my horse deems it necessary to inflict on me!), and my instructor has young children, so her time with them is in the morning and at night.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I appreciate that it's hard on you, physically, and to time things with young children. I live in an area that is rarely too hot to ride, so I can not TRULY understand your predicament. But, as far as being a 'limp noodle' for the rest of the day . . . you need to get past that. Bluntly said. you need to accept that horse riding is a truly athletic past time, and if you are literally wiped out by a lesson, then you need to up your game in the fitness area and make your body better able to do a one hour lesson AND carry on afterward.


I know how hard this can be. I am just about 61. I do trails. I ride from 1 to 2 hours at a stretch, I go home and I'm tired! But, life goes on. So, I basically need to go on , too. I love that riding makes me do this. Otherwise I would just be a slug. 



With heat, I'm sorry, I should leave this to others to offer better personal experience. please let them weigh in.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

For a long time I had a traditional black-velvet covered riding helmet. This cooked my brain in the Australian sun (and perhaps explains a lot of things :Angel. You wouldn't believe what a difference it made when I bought a helmet that was white, shiny and well-ventilated!



Also, no long boots, no plasticky riding pants that feel like a sauna to wear - there's cotton / elastane, in riding pants as well as jeans (the maroon things in the photo are actually $5 cotton / elastane op-shop jeans that are stretchy and really comfortable to ride in and have no bling or studs to scratch my saddle), a nice cool breathable top - some modern synthetic materials for athletic clothing are wonderfully cool and comfortable, even for me who dies a slow death in anything with polyester in it. My new cycling jersey is amazing for keeping cool, for instance, and similar material garments are available for endurance riding - without the _Tour de France_ look!

Bamboo socks make all the difference in the world too... try those sometime. I've found nothing better for hot weather, and they're really cool and comfortable - even though quite thick!

In the summers when I was a teenager many moons ago and living on the West Coast of Western Australia, it got so hot for weeks on end in summer that, apart from riding early in the mornings or in late afternoons, I'd sometimes give up and ride barefoot, in shorts and singlet, without a helmet, and without a saddle on the horse. We even did some endurance training like that, running up the sand hills dodging kangaroos, but you know what teenagers are like...

In really hot weather, you can also spray yourself head to foot with a garden hose on the fine spray setting in your riding gear before you get on your horse. Evaporative cooling is lovely... In really hot weather, we often sprayed the horses as well before work...


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

tinyliny said:


> I know how hard this can be. I am just about 61. I do trails. I ride from 1 to 2 hours at a stretch, I go home and I'm tired! But, life goes on. So, I basically need to go on , too. I love that riding makes me do this. Otherwise I would just be a slug.


You mean an _artistic_ slug, I'm sure. inkunicorn:


----------



## RidingWithRuby (Apr 18, 2019)

tinyliny said:


> I appreciate that it's hard on you, physically, and to time things with young children. I live in an area that is rarely too hot to ride, so I can not TRULY understand your predicament. But, as far as being a 'limp noodle' for the rest of the day . . . you need to get past that. Bluntly said. you need to accept that horse riding is a truly athletic past time, and if you are literally wiped out by a lesson, then you need to up your game in the fitness area and make your body better able to do a one hour lesson AND carry on afterward.
> 
> 
> I know how hard this can be. I am just about 61. I do trails. I ride from 1 to 2 hours at a stretch, I go home and I'm tired! But, life goes on. So, I basically need to go on , too. I love that riding makes me do this. Otherwise I would just be a slug.
> ...


Ha, yeah. It's honestly 10% being tired from riding and 90% just plain tired. I just blame it on riding sometimes, terrible, I know. :'D I actually feel super great after riding, barring any injuries.....as long as I keep moving. As soon as I get comfortable and still for a while (like the 30 minute ride back), everything stiffen up. I need to start doing some agility training or something with the dog after I ride, keep me moving.


----------



## RidingWithRuby (Apr 18, 2019)

SueC said:


> For a long time I had a traditional black-velvet covered riding helmet. This cooked my brain in the Australian sun (and perhaps explains a lot of things <img style="max-width:100%;" src="https://www.tennisforum.com/images/smilies/angel.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Angel" class="inlineimg" />). You wouldn't believe what a difference it made when I bought a helmet that was white, shiny and well-ventilated!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Black helmets are the worst! I really need my own - definitely a white one. I've been borrowing one from the barn when I ride. They've served me well and kept my brain from getting scrambled, but unfortunately led to frying it a couple times. 😛

Bamboo socks? Never heard of them! Must investigate.

I just got a pair of Kerrits Ice-Fil tights. They're supposed to wick away sweat/moisture and help cool you. Strange to say, but I barely sweat. I'll get clammy as heck, but nothing actually helpful. Accidentally spilled some water on them and they were a teeny bit cool, though. Not cold, but a noticeable change from the 85 degree weather. Maybe I'll just douse them in water and tell my instructor I lost a battle with my water bottle. She'll believe me, she once watched me accidentally squirt water all over myself. And my horse. ;D


----------



## RidingWithRuby (Apr 18, 2019)

Also! That is a gorgeous horse.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you kindly, I think he's lovely and of course as his human, I am _completely_ objective about him! :Angel: Many people in our country turn their noses up at his breed. He's ex harness, a registered STB with French Trotter lines (I rode his great-grandmother as a child and that's what she was).

You can get all sorts of bamboo socks: https://bamboovillage.com.au/socks/

Personally I wear the work socks when outdoors and riding. They even come in pink, and I actually have a pink pair, because wearing pink socks allegedly makes you the godchild of a beneficient fairy. I also have them in green and purple, and my husband wears the black ones - that's how we tell our socks apart! inkunicorn::blueunicorn:

I forgot to say, if you're going to spray yourself, don't spray the inside of your legs and your seat / posterior because a) it won't have air going past it anyway, and b) it's yucky to sit in a puddle...


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

The best helmet I personally have found for ventilation is the Tipperary Sportage. I agree, get a light color. I got the pink and light purple, but I see they also have white. The Sportage has really nice, large vents. The only other helmets I have tried are Troxel, but the Tipperary Sportage is my favorite because of the ventilation......the vents are so much larger in them.

https://www.amazon.com/Tipperary-Sportage-Equestrian-Sport-Helmet/dp/B00GDE9ZJO

I also bought a "Da Brim" helmet brim so I have shade. 

Da Brim

I wear as light colored clothing as I can and the thinnest, most breathable as well. During the heat of summer that usually puts me in a light colored t-shirt and some stretchy leggings similar to SueC. 

Also, if you can fill up a water bottle about 1/3 with water and freeze it, then fill the rest of it with water right before you go you will have cold drinking water. 

Those tips, along with riding early or late (when possible) is how I survive riding in the summer in Arizona. :blueunicorn:


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

tinyliny said:


> I appreciate that it's hard on you, physically, and to time things with young children. I live in an area that is rarely too hot to ride, so I can not TRULY understand your predicament. But, as far as being a 'limp noodle' for the rest of the day . . . you need to get past that. Bluntly said. you need to accept that horse riding is a truly athletic past time, and if you are literally wiped out by a lesson, then you need to up your game in the fitness area and make your body better able to do a one hour lesson AND carry on afterward.
> 
> I know how hard this can be. I am just about 61. I do trails. I ride from 1 to 2 hours at a stretch, I go home and I'm tired! But, life goes on. So, I basically need to go on , too. I love that riding makes me do this. Otherwise I would just be a slug.
> 
> With heat, I'm sorry, I should leave this to others to offer better personal experience. please let them weigh in.



Fitness is one thing. And I'm sure it helps, lord knows I'm not very fit. But the heat can wipe you out. It's not uncommon for me to come home too tired to do a whole lot else after riding in the summer (trails, for several hours). I know it's the heat because I don't have that problem in winter. I can do long rides and still feel energized afterwards. The only difference is the temperature. 

Some of it may be dehydration as well. I try to drink lots of water riding in the summer. But the sun still takes it's toll. 

An hour of riding isn't very long, true, but everyone has to start somewhere.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Like @tinyliny, I am not very heat-tolerant. Like you guys, heat can wipe me out more quickly than anything. Keeping up fluids is good. Also look at topping up with electrolytes if you're not heat-tolerant, it makes a significant difference to me. I'm a volunteer bushfire fighter, and they often hand out electrolyte tablets to pop in our water. Unlike the commercial sugary sports drinks, these are just citrus-flavoured electrolytes with a tiny bit of glucose, but not crazy amounts like they put in "sports drinks" (I really like my pancreas and don't need excess body fat). Bicycle shops stock a good low-sugar range, and you can also get them online. Pharmacies carry electrolyte tablets for people suffering from vomiting and gastrointestinal upsets, and these are also suitable, and more economical than the sports-market tablets.

When I was a kid, I topped up on electrolytes from the horse electrolyte mix kept for the racehorses and my endurance mare. I simply adjusted the dose to my bodyweight. It was economical and very effective. It prevents a lot of the "my brain is melting and I'm going to die" feeling. Before I started doing that, I once, at age 14, was so severely electrolyte depleted in a heatwave that I spent several days vomiting and not being able to keep any food down, and the doctor thought I had gastro. The vet came out to look at a horse, and said to me, "Young lady, you have electrolyte depletion, take some electrolytes!" - and that turned out to be spot on. I was eating again half an hour later... all the symptoms gone.


----------



## MissLulu (Feb 3, 2019)

I bought a boring beige helmet because I live in the desert and didn't want my head to cook. I purchased a couple of Kerrits shirts that are supposed to be great in the heat. The salesperson at the store said she has one and the first time she wore it she thought she was getting sick because she felt so cool. I haven't worn mine yet so I can't give a personal review. I only got back into riding this winter so haven't encountered any terrible heat yet.


However, I have lived in the desert for 18 years so I deal with brutal temperatures in the summer. Don't get dehydrated. People often say, "I don't know how I got dehydrated, I was drinking plenty of water". What they don't understand is that drinking plenty of water the day you are out in the heat isn't enough. You need to be well hydrated all of the time. So drink plenty of water every day, not just the days you are riding. And like @SueC said electrolytes are important. There are some electrolyte supplements that health food stores sell that you can add to your water and you don't have to worry about all the sugar in sports drinks. I can't stand the taste of sports drinks so I brew green tea, add a little honey, and the electrolytes. Very refreshing and not too much sugar.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

That sounds delicious, @MissLulu. I'm also thinking iced tea would be great for adding electrolytes. In some hot countries, I hear that people add a teaspoon of table salt to a jug of home-made lemonade, for similar reasons.


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

Uh I feel bad complaining. I'm from the uk and it's been around 17-23celcius (60-70f roughly I think?) and I was _dying_. I'm gonna take note @SueC coz my legs were BAKING and I could barely get my feet out they were so swollen. Anyway Katie and I detest even just this heat. I actually gave both of us a water spritz before we went off on our hack the other day and kept it so we were walking a "windy speed" haha. I practically ride as naked as I can get without offending ppl and sun-creamed to death in the arena but have to clothe up properly for hacking/trail riding coz I'd like a little less road rash if I come off. I have had riding lessons (before I owned) that I've literally got off half way because I was gonna vomit. I will say for some reason in riding lessons people don't seem to take water? Like I gave an iced bottle to my instructor in my group lessons and if I needed a drink I'd go to the middle of the arena where she was and she'd pass it to me. It's totally fine! Also if you're trotting and you're just getting too hot just stop. It's also totally fine. Some instructors want to give you your monies worth and I've had to ask some to tone it down coz I'm dying over here haha Good luck!


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Pre-sweat yourself, like you would a horse. Wear cotton or cotton blend clothing and douse yourself liberally about five-ten minutes before you start riding. Everyone loves to hate on cotton, but I think damp cotton is quite cooling. I have a visor that attaches to my helmet (and, sometimes, unfortunately detaches) that shades my face. Having loose, lightweight long sleeves can be more cooling sometimes than wearing a tight short-sleeved shirt.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Oh, and one more suggestion. I got one of those helmets that has vents in it. It's a traditional black velvet helmet, and I'm in Central Texas where it is HOT in the summer, but my head does not get hot in that helmet. Given the choice between a light-colored helmet and a helmet with vents, I'd go with the vents!


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

MissLulu said:


> I can't stand the taste of sports drinks so I brew green tea, add a little honey, and the electrolytes. Very refreshing and not too much sugar.


 Or try mint tea instead of green tea. The menthol in it has a cooling effect too 


I am pretty heat-intolerant too. Heck, would you expect something else from someone growing up in the Alps, where _cold _is a common occurrence? :wink:


But now that I transplanted to Mississippi, I am dealing with hot and humid weather all summer long (lets say April to October maybe :rofl. Aside riding early or late and keeping well hydrated (including electrolytes!), the most relief I am getting when riding in the sun is actually covering up. I always thought the less fabric, the cooler I would be. Wrong! An airy long sleeve shirt (or one of the cooling shirts) keeps me much cooler than a tank top... 

The cooling shirts and tights work well, but they are "sweat-activated", aka need moisture to actually work. If you have problems sweating (or if sweat evaporates too quickly), a quick spray with the hose works wonders :Angel:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

If you get those sweat-resistant workout shirts they work WONDERS! :lol: 
Yes drink lots of water. & riding in the AM is best IMO, if you can. 

In the hot summer I usually ride in the AM on weekends, but after work it's a bit cooler at night, so it works out.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

I don't have much business chiming in on a 'too hot' thread, seeing as our max temps are 30° tops for a couple days... but rubbing alcohol and water mixed in a spray bottle is supposed to be great at cooling you down. It evaporates much faster than just water.


----------



## Filou (Jan 16, 2014)

ACinATX said:


> Pre-sweat yourself, like you would a horse. Wear cotton or cotton blend clothing and douse yourself liberally about five-ten minutes before you start riding. Everyone loves to hate on cotton, but I think damp cotton is quite cooling. I have a visor that attaches to my helmet (and, sometimes, unfortunately detaches) that shades my face. Having loose, lightweight long sleeves can be more cooling sometimes than wearing a tight short-sleeved shirt.


I had this problem with my visor as well. I ended up zip tying it on. I have multiple helmets so when I didn't need it I just switched over to another one.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

I have ridden in 110 with a 75% humidity... that was... yeah. Toasty. Our saving grace is we were in the woods on trails and the wind off Lake Texoma, as we got close to the water, was refreshing.

ANYWAY. 

Water, water, water. Keep you AND your pony cool with water. For riding and for yard work - I work all summer through the heat, all day long - keep your HEAD soaked, keep those cool towels you have around your neck - they will cool the blood supply to your brain.

Sports drinks like gatorade are optional - but I've noticed Gatorade of today is NOT the salty/minerally/barely sweet drink it was when I was in HS and college. Had one the other day - it tasted syrupy, almost as sweet as actual Hawaiian Fruit Punch. They've packed a LOT of sugar in it now. So. To keep your electrolytes up, take a break, have a pickle juice shot or eat one of those huge dill pickles like they sell at ball games. Keep lemons and salt on hand, watermelon, cantaloupe, avocados, bananas, nectarines. Have those and a bottle of water for a snack when you start to feel light headed - but don't push yourself too far. A snack like that will come right back up if you're too hot and scarf it down too fast (BTDT)

Give your horse a hose down too, but be careful to not soak him with too cold water while he's hot. I let mine have a cool down period before they get a bath. 

Take your horse swimming if you can - I don't necessarily mean like you see in videos and movies where you're both in over your heads - and if you DO try that!!!!! BE SURE you use split reins and no tie down. 

What I mean though is if you have a lake or a pond you know is safe to wade in, lead them out into belly deep water with a halter and lead rope, no saddle. Let them play but be careful you don't stick in mud and fall down and get pawed - they won't be aiming for you, they'll be stomping the water to get cooled off.... I had one, Sarge, and he would motorboat - stick is nose in the water and blow bubbles, then lay on his side and swim around, find the shallows, wallow in the mud. Then he was done and happy. Trigger runs circles around me. Gina paws water up on her sides and back, and she's DONE. Dee yew enn ee DUN. Superman stands there in total bliss and likes to have it scooped onto his back. Each is different, and your horse will be too. Just use an abundance of caution if you go with the swimming/wading option and let your horse choose to follow you into the water.


----------



## Filou (Jan 16, 2014)

This doesn't sound like common practice among those here, but over the summer I always wear a long sleeve cotton shirt. It keeps my arms protected from the sun. If I can manage a shirt with a collar I pop the collar as well to keep my chest and neck protected from direct sun. I also have used those cooling towels around my neck. Since heat escapes from heads and feet... take off your helmet and shoes as soon as you can after to help you cool off. Today's high is 80, which isn't too bad for me. But yesterday I was wearing a down jacket when it was 75 in the shade. I expect it will rise up into the 120's at some point over the summer again this year and every year with this climate we've been having. I also find that when my leather boots get wet from the hose after a bath that I feel cooler for a longer time.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Filou said:


> This doesn't sound like common practice among those here, but over the summer I always wear a long sleeve cotton shirt. It keeps my arms protected from the sun. If I can manage a shirt with a collar I pop the collar as well to keep my chest and neck protected from direct sun. I also have used those cooling towels around my neck. Since heat escapes from heads and feet... take off your helmet and shoes as soon as you can after to help you cool off. Today's high is 80, which isn't too bad for me. But yesterday I was wearing a down jacket when it was 75 in the shade. I expect it will rise up into the 120's at some point over the summer again this year and every year with this climate we've been having. I also find that when my leather boots get wet from the hose after a bath that I feel cooler for a longer time.



It is common practice where I live though. I see ranch hands and old mean alike wearing lightweight pearl snap shirts... WITH A WHITE COTTON UNDERSHIRT... the trick is to get is soaked with sweat, then the moisture wicking starts and you remain surprisingly cool.


I forgot to add to my previous post that I also recommend Dry Fit shirts, be they Nike, Underarmor, Reebok, or generic store brands. I bought about five Reebok shirts on clearance at Sam's Wholesale a couple of years ago and they are marvelous... again, it's the moisture wicking, so when you get that shirt soaked with sweat, or water you've doused your head with, those things are the BOMB for keeping you cool and they work nicely in cooler weather as an ultra light layer under multiple layers of hoodies and such.


----------



## redbadger (Nov 20, 2017)

Not cotton! Cotton traps moisture and it will not evaporate and you get all soupy. Loose, light-colored, breathable clothing. Fabrics (natural or artificial) that are designed to wick. Hydrate copiously. Wear sunscreen (no matter how much melanin you enjoy). Wear a tank-top, if you're feeling the free-arms look. Is it humid too, or just hot?


----------



## gottaquarter (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh boy do I feel your pain.... as much as I enjoy good weather I always brace myself once the last bit of “jacket” weather comes to an end.... I live in the Deep South (Georgia) and let me tell you, it is truly an effort to ride in the kind of heat we have. Not only that but our wonderful early springs clear out around May and the temps and humidity become a big issue, for me anyway, that last well into late October. I have a vest that is purposely made to soak in water and wring out and that is helpful until it air dries, so you just soak it again. I’ll have to look at the name of it but it does make a difference. I also keep a wet bandana or sport towel around my neck. Don’t let anyone tell you heat doesn’t zap your energy- it can and it will if you are out too long; generally after riding for a lesson mid afternoon with a trainer who wore long sleeve starched shirts and pressed jeans (old school cowboy) I was pretty much useless for the rest of the day as far as energy goes. But I don’t do well in heat either, and I guess people are all different because my trainer loves summer and never seemed to break a sweat in those clothes, and he’s in his 80s and rides everyday(except Sundays😊) just be smart like everyone is saying with plenty of water, sunscreen, and snacks for energy. I do think it helps immensely if you’re in sport clothes that wick moisture and keep a wet towel on your neck or get a vest like I was talking about, I’ll try to see where I got it from when I go out to the barn.


----------



## MissLulu (Feb 3, 2019)

gottaquarter said:


> plenty of water, sunscreen, and snacks for energy.



This reminded me of something I don't think about since I have lived in the desert so long. Make sure you eat. Have a good light meal and bring snacks. I never feel hungry when it is hot but I tolerate the heat so much better if I remember to eat and don't let my blood sugar get low. I think having enough fuel allows the body to handle heat better.


----------



## katatak (Jun 14, 2018)

I live in Australia, and actually don't mind the heat myself, but reading through all of these, I'm more than a bit surprised that very few comments have addressed the glaring fact that with all of this concern for the poor human sitting up top, surely our main worry should be how our horses are coping?!! 
If it's hot enough to make me that uncomfortable, then I would consider it animal abuse to ride in that heat.

I realise that in regions that are consistently higher temps, the horses would be more acclimatised (as would their riders) and that horse and riders are often out in temperatures in excess of 40 degrees celcius, up North. However, to expect your horse to cart you around in similar temps in a climate where that is the exception rather than the rule, if it makes the rider uncomfortable, just imagine how much more uncomfortable you would feel in that heat if you were asked to trot and run around, carrying a pack with 15kg (a moderate amount in relation to many riders' body weight to horse ratio)?

Just a bit of perspective.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

@katatak, that sounds a bit sanctimonious to me. A lot of the people here on HF absolutely do consider their horses' comfort first, but when people are heat intolerant, they need solutions for keeping cool outdoors. The very first suggestion anyone made on this thread was to ride in the cooler parts of the day, so that was immediately covered, and addresses horse _and_ rider. Also, suggestions were made on multiple occasions to spray down the horse, as well as yourself, with water in hot weather. This is de rigeur in horse racing and endurance riding - and in the latter, horses are eliminated from competition if they get distressed in any way.

Horses stand up to heat better than humans do. They have more inertia to environmental heat because their larger mass takes longer to heat up or cool down. They are generally acclimatised to outdoors life, and have better evaporative cooling mechanisms than humans do. Their heads aren't encased in helmets or other heat-retaining devices (and the head is a chief region of heat loss in humans). The main reason humans lost their body hair is because they needed more effective evaporative cooling when pursuing prey across the plains of Africa way back. And now, we're covering ourselves up in clothes! So yes, people do need tips for cooling down, and this doesn't make them de facto animal abusers.

I'm a hiker and mountain climber too, and actually have far less trouble with heat when not on a horse. My head isn't covered when hiking, and I get plenty of evaporative cooling from having my limbs in the breeze, and sweating effectively due to the strenuous exercise. So, I have a fair bit of experience hiking with a backpack - and exercising horses safely, without distressing them.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

It snowed here today. I got nothing. Unless you want to move to Canada.


----------



## MissLulu (Feb 3, 2019)

@Acadianartist Wow! That is amazing. Our high today was 97F/36C. My daughter and I had a riding lesson but it was around 90F/32C at that time. I made the mistake of not bringing enough to drink so after the lesson had to grab an iced tea for me and a blended lemonade for the kid. Miss Lulu and the lesson horse didn't seem bothered by the heat. They both got a nice rinse off after the lesson and were happily munching hay when we left the barn. I need to get out the bigger cooler and make sure we pack plenty of drinks. I don't want to have to buy drinks on the way home after every lesson!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

MissLulu said:


> @*Acadianartist* Wow! That is amazing. Our high today was 97F/36C. My daughter and I had a riding lesson but it was around 90F/32C at that time. I made the mistake of not bringing enough to drink so after the lesson had to grab an iced tea for me and a blended lemonade for the kid. Miss Lulu and the lesson horse didn't seem bothered by the heat. They both got a nice rinse off after the lesson and were happily munching hay when we left the barn. I need to get out the bigger cooler and make sure we pack plenty of drinks. I don't want to have to buy drinks on the way home after every lesson!


We get quite excited when it's over 10C these days. People are walking around in shorts and T-shirts. But we're used to a cool climate, it's not really a big deal for us. I can't even imagine riding in 36C, and if it's that hot now, how do you get through summer? 

We ride all winter in cold temps and on snow, but when it gets really hot here, we struggle. Harley does ok in the heat as an Arabian, but he sweats tons, so we have learned to give him electrolytes the day before show day to make sure he's ok. And I always make sure he can have access to a cool, shaded stall even at shows. Our own barn stays nice and cool so they tend to come in during the hottest part of the day in summer, and have a nap inside (stall doors stay open and they can come and go as they please). But for us, 36C is about as hot as it ever gets in the hottest part of the summer. So like I said, I am of no use in this thread... but if you need to know how to stay warm on a cold day, I'm your girl! We all have different challenges I guess. The important thing is for horse and rider to be well prepared for the weather. I see people show up at lessons when it's -20C without gloves or even a coat (just a sweatshirt), and I'm cold for them.


----------



## DreamerR (Dec 17, 2017)

I get it. I have problems when I dismount being dehydrated and overheated. I was always taught that no matter how you're feeling you always take care of your horse first. That doesn't work for me. I tried that and I fainted on the concrete while holding my saddle. I usually take off Chases bridle and put on his halter. Lock him on the cross ties. And get myself water. I drink usually an entire bottle, and I sit down and cool off for a minute. He can handle sitting in his saddle for a few minutes if it means I don't faint lol. 

I found that if I eat protein before the lesson, and drink a lot of water before, during, and after that it helps me a lot.


----------



## Filou (Jan 16, 2014)

Acadianartist said:


> We get quite excited when it's over 10C these days. People are walking around in shorts and T-shirts. But we're used to a cool climate, it's not really a big deal for us. I can't even imagine riding in 36C, and if it's that hot now, how do you get through summer?


Last summer, and pretty much every summer for the past 4 years it's gotten up to 120f for around a week or two over the summer, which I converted to 48c. I think that's pretty common in the desert southwest. Where I was living, we were actually fairly close to the ocean (about 15 miles away), it still got that hot. 10 years ago it was amazing if it got up in the 100's, which is now a regular occurrence. 

Last summer there was a week where there was a hurricane off the west coast of mexico. It was 98f out and 90% humidity, that was miserable for me. I'm used to it being hot and dry. I just couldn't sweat when there was so much water in the air! Me and another girl got pretty sick since the camp we were at was making us and the kids play outside, even though I had recommended to her it might not be a good idea to go out...

I know for me, I try to ride early or late, but there's times I'd be out there in the heat of the day. I went slow and took breaks to hydrate and I was fine. Worked well if I could out last the difficult youngsters I was training. 

Same acclimation process for the heat as for the cold I guess... I'm a wimp in the cold. It's 50f (10C) and I'm uncomfortable and cold.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm still a bit puzzled by the comments knocking cotton clothing. I've lived in Arizona my whole life and love cotton t-shirts. They are my favorite things to wear. 

I'm wondering if maybe it has something to do with the climate? Like maybe cotton works in the desert but not in humidity? That's the only thing I can think of.

There is room for discussion on whether or not longs sleeves are a good idea (my father is a big believer, but I like t-shirts personally and I can't understand why anyone would wear tank tops because of the sun) but the fabric itself, I can't imagine a better fabric than 100% cotton. Minor point I guess but I am still going :shrug:.


----------



## marthak (Aug 3, 2015)

I live in central Florida and suffer through long hot (mid to upper 90's) and humid (90%) summers--yuk. I wear Kerrits Ice-fil breeches and am amazed every time that they are cool and comfortable. I also wear "fishing" shirts, (for example by Columbia) that are long-sleeved but you can roll up and use tabs to keep them up if you want. It's lightweight, offers UV protection, and I wear a size big enough that it's not a tight fit, so the sweat really cools off quick, even without much of a breeze. I make sure I have at least 1 bottle of water, and if it's really hot, drink some electrolytes (i.e., GatorAid light) BEFORE you go out to the barn to get it in your system in advance. I also carry an extra bottle of gatorade in case my horse seems to dehydrate or be affected by the heat; I'll get off in whatever shade i can find and make him drink that, or as much as I can pour into him. I've done that several times and it's made a world of difference. Someone mentioned the cooling scarf thingies that you wet and snap to activate, many runners use them. I've had 50/50 success with them, but might work better for you. 
Lastly I'll jump on the "you need to get yourself in a little better shape" wagon because then your body will be more efficient and you won't suffer the heat as much or as quickly. But you do what you can, even a little stretching beforehand, anything will make you feel better and able to tolerate a little more heat than if you stayed indoors, sitting, wishing you were out riding...:cowboy:
Good luck!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I dont understand those knocking cotton either. Only thing I have found cooler is linen but the expense that goes with it can be prohibitive. I do use some of the newer fabrics but find the hold smells. I'm a cami plus long sleeve girl. Jeans too. Hats and helmets are vented or made from a fabric that breathes.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

All of my crews when I was in TX were the same. Guys had on tshirts and long sleeves with jeans and boots , hats. Kept plenty of water and electrolytes on hand never had the problems some of the other crews had with heat.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

trailhorserider said:


> I'm still a bit puzzled by the comments knocking cotton clothing. I've lived in Arizona my whole life and love cotton t-shirts. They are my favorite things to wear.
> 
> I'm wondering if maybe it has something to do with the climate? Like maybe cotton works in the desert but not in humidity? That's the only thing I can think of.



Maybe not just the climate (humidity makes it more sticky), but also the person wearing it?
I admit, I sweat a lot. Anything cotton is soon soaking wet and due to the high humidity doesn't dry... And that is just uncomfortable for me :shrug:


When I was hiking in the outskirts of the Sahara (in cotton :wink I was perfectly fine there. But everything was just drying in record time... So maybe it's a combination between climate and person???


And yes, a lot of active wear tends to get smelly quickly... There is a reason I have a mountain of laundry :shock:


----------



## MissLulu (Feb 3, 2019)

My husband wears cotton dress shirts to work but wears a moisture wicking undershirt. He often works in the office but has to be out on the job site occasionally. He also loves Smartwool socks with his work boots. Our temps. in the summer can get up to 110F/43C or higher. @SwissMiss I agree with you. The humidity level is really important. I think cotton works fine when sweat evaporates quickly. Our humidity is usually low but we do have a what we call "monsoon season" that happens late summer when our humidity is higher and I don't like to go outside because I feel soggy.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Dunk your head before you ride. I do this a LOT during the summer. I live in Florida and it is insanely hot. Last year my horse got sick from the heat so I am really limiting the duration of our rides by the time summer gets here. 

I would not ride at 3pm during the summer in FL. I ride either 7:30 or 8 am or between 7pm-10pm. Like right now it is 6:30pm and I am just about to head out to ride. I will ride in the dark at my property, just to avoid the heat.

Also supplement salt. I can drink a gallon of water a day during the summer- I can drink and drink without getting hydrated. What I need is salt. You don't just lose water, you lose salt and electrolytes. I looked up the recipe for ORS (Oral rehydrating solution) and that is what I bring with me in addition to water. I will add salt and lite salt to gatorade or orange juice to rehydrate. Sometimes I sprinkle small amounts of salt in regular water- enough that you can't taste it. Otherwise I am constantly craving more water. Some people are high salt sweaters, others are not. Also depends on how long you are outside in the heat, and the duration of exercise. 

Beware heat stress and heat exhaustion. It is VERY EASY to go from being hot, to being critically overheated. I have gotten sick 2-3 times already with heat exhaustion. Now I just avoid being outdoors as much as possible during peak hours. If you are getting too hot, you need to stop and hose off or cool down before you get to the passing out point. Drench yourself before you ride and be careful. 

Your horse can get sick just as easily as you can. Someone had a horse die from heat related illness after riding too hard last summer. Heat illness happens all the time- enough so that my vet issues warnings every summer. 

Summer means walk-trot rides of limited duration. Even then the horses are soaked and dripping by ride's end and that is going SLOW. Hose your horse before you ride and hose yourself off as well.

It has been getting worse every year, compared to when I was a kid riding all summer long at all hours of the day.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Lots of good advice here! Just want to add a couple things;

First of all, it is important to hydrate yourself BEFORE you get overheated. Hydrate before you ride. 

Coconut water is another good drink to have for hydration as it is a great source of potassium. Many people have mentioned the need for salt, but potassium is extremely important also. 

The other thing to consider is acclimating one's body to the heat. If one lives in airconditioned environments set at 70F for 23 hours a day, that person will be very uncomfortable in the heated outdoors. Changes of more than 10 degrees F are stressful to the body. Add in the high humidity and it is quite a shock to the system. 


Roll the windows down in the car, and open the windows in the house. Reserve the a/c for the really hot days...


----------



## RidingWithRuby (Apr 18, 2019)

Thanks, all! Been a while, oops. I've been using cooling towels, hydrating, wearing my Icefils, and soaking myself before I go out. I've gotten a bit woozy a couple times, but nothing like it has been in the past. However, I'm not riding again until fall, unless my instructor has a free day and it's not too hot. (Like tomorrow! 65F as the high. Squeeee!)

I hate to quit riding, but I would rather ride when I can enjoy it and focus on riding, rather than lose steam from the heat and get discouraged. I'd love to lease or own so I could ride later at night, but it's just not really in the cards right now. I might talk to my parents about half-leasing this fall - could be doable at $150/month.

My instructor introduced me to a horse looking for a home last week. Spartacus, came as a trail horse. Nice and quiet but lots of potential. Beautiful Paint. $300/month to board. It hurts me to say no. :'D

The heat (and humidity!) really does wipe you out. In winter, I can get off the horse, then take both my dogs out for a 25-35 minute walk. No problem. In the summer? I'm tired by the time my feet hit the ground. I am just so not a hot weather girl.


----------

